# Could I ask for some of your wonderful vibes



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tiny Tim, who went to his new home 3 weeks ago, is poorly. He has stopped eating for some reason. When he left he was a happy, energetic typical bouncy kitten. Now he is quiet and sleepy.
His vets have ruled out infection, kidney and liver problems and internal blockage. No vomitting or diarrhoea. He has had antibiotics today, just in case, and has been given an appetite stimulant. He is drinking but also having water by syringe. 
Please could you send some fabulous PF vibes to this poorly boy and his mum. We have both been up all night worrying


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh no, poor Tiny Tim, bless him! x 

I hope the antibiotics might be the answer, and the appetite stimulant gets him eating. 

Sending loads of healing vibes to the dear little fellow and moral support and sympathy to his mum. xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Sending loads of positive vibes. Come on Tiny Tim xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Everything crossed here for Tiny Tim ,sending lots of PF's positive healing vibes to everyone xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Tiny Tim, you poor little chap. Crossing paws and fingers and hoping the medications work their magic and you are bouncing around again very soon. Positive thoughts on their way xx


----------



## Laura_&_Cats (Mar 2, 2019)

Aww, fingers and paws crossed here for Tiny Tim! Poor little boy. Hope he's back to causing all kinds of trouble soon! xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Sending lots of positive vibes


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Lost of positive vibes from me and healing headbutts from Tipsy.

Come on Tiny Tim let’s get better x


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Vibes on their way!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Lots of good vibes going to Tiny Tim. Get better soon, little boy!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Super strength positive vibes already on their way. Hopefully Tiny Tim will soon be racing around as well as eating his mum out of house and home.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Wishing Tiny Tim good health and a long life. I'm sure he will be back to his joyfull self soon. Miss Milo quickly recovered after the vet gave her an appetite stimulant. X x


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Come on, Tiny Tim! Your slaves need their little bundle of mischief back on form ASAP


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hope he perks up feels better soon!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh poor Tiny Tim
Sending heaps of healing vibes his way 
Come on little fella get well soon xx


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh how awful. Come on baby you can do it! Get well now Tiny Tim. Xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lots of good vibes coming Tiny Tim's way, poor little mite. Get well TT xx


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Missy keeps her little paws crossed…


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh no  sending all the positive vibes for tiny Tim x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Sending lots of positive and healing vibes to Tiny Tim. Get well soon little man.

Viv xx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sending tonnes of positive healing vibes, get well soon Tiny Tim x


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Best wishes and cuddles for little Tiny Tim x


----------



## Raggie08 (Mar 18, 2019)

Sending positive vibes to Tiny Tim, come on Baby Boy, you can beat this xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Sending lots of healing vibes!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you - keep them coming as they seem to be doing their magic! Tiny has eaten a small amount - after being given his appetite stimulant - and has also been for a wee and poo so things are moving through his system.


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Poor Tiny Tim. I'm sure he's on the mend now though! I remember the story and Tiny Tim comes out alright in the end.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Poor TT, lots of vibes from us under the Rock, hope antibiotics will do the trick and he will get better soon.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Fingers and firmly crossed for him and hoping he's all better soon


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Excellent @lymorelynn ! Keep up the good work Tiny Tim, sweetheart!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Come on Tiny Tim, you can do it. Sending a truck load of good vibes and love to all xxx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Come on sweet boy. Sending loads of good vibes and positive thoughts. Atta boy Tiny Tim, you can do it.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Topping up the positive healing vibes and sending them to Tiny Tim and his humans xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

love and prayers from us.xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Sending all get well wishes and positive vibes to the little chap. Good to hear of the slight improvement xxx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Thank you - keep them coming as they seem to be doing their magic! Tiny has eaten a small amount - after being given his appetite stimulant - and has also been for a wee and poo so things are moving through his system.


XXXXXXX from us.

She might ask the vet about adding an anti nausea. Appetite stimulants work, but if a kitty is nauseous, they still might not be able to eat much. And the stim does make them a bit crazy over food. Imagine feeling crazy to eat but not able to because of nausea! I wish vets would think about that and prescribe cerenia either before or with the appetite stim.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

So wonderful to hear Tiny Tim has eaten a bit, had a wee & a poop.
Topping up the healing vibes 
Come on sweet boy, we are all sending get well wishes to you xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

A truck load of positivity coming Tiny Tims’s way from all us at BC x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Sending positive vibes xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Tiny Tim, who went to his new home 3 weeks ago, is poorly. He has stopped eating for some reason. When he left he was a happy, energetic typical bouncy kitten. Now he is quiet and sleepy.
> His vets have ruled out infection, kidney and liver problems and internal blockage. No vomitting or diarrhoea. He has had antibiotics today, just in case, and has been given an appetite stimulant. He is drinking but also having water by syringe.
> Please could you send some fabulous PF vibes to this poorly boy and his mum. We have both been up all night worrying


Come on Tiny Tim, get well soon & now would be good.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Morning, come on little one! Tim I hope you're shouting for your breakfast this morning! The boys and I send positive wishes and hope you're feeling a bit brighter today


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning Lynn, hoping for good news later of Tiny Tim eating his breakfast & back to causing kitty mischief.
Sending more love & healing vibes his way xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Just reading this, glad to hear it seems he is on the mend.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Topping up the vibes!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

xxxxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hoping little Tiny Tim is much better today xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

:SingingGood, good, good vibrations:Singing all heading their way to you Tiny Tim. Hope things are a lot better today. Misty Moo has paws crossed too:Cat


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you all. Tiny has been much better today and has eaten 60g voluntarily. He has also been more of his usual self, playing and getting in to mischief.
The vets found no cause but at least he is recovering :Cat


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Thank you all. Tiny has been much better today and has eaten 60g voluntarily. He has also been more of his usual self, playing and getting in to mischief.
> The vets found no cause but at least he is recovering :Cat


Fabulous news,onwards and upwards little man xx


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

I think somehow we might be owed a picture?


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Thank you all. Tiny has been much better today and has eaten 60g voluntarily. He has also been more of his usual self, playing and getting in to mischief.
> The vets found no cause but at least he is recovering :Cat


That's great newsx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Fantastic news. So pleased.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Well done kitty!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Here is and he says thank you :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Here is and he says thank you :Cat
> View attachment 397642


So good to see him eating!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

What a cute boy. X


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Here is and he says thank you :Cat
> View attachment 397642


Munch baby, munch :Cat


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> Here is and he says thank you :Cat
> View attachment 397642


Yay fantastic news, Good boy Tiny Tim.
So good to see him eating.
Yay this has made me so happy xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Excellent news! So glad he is feeling better and eating again!


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> Thank you all. Tiny has been much better today and has eaten 60g voluntarily. He has also been more of his usual self, playing and getting in to mischief.
> The vets found no cause but at least he is recovering :Cat


This is wonderful news !!! :Cat


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Look at the little fella tucking in! So good to see.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Great news @lymorelynn . Isn't Tiny Tim just gorgeous?!


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

All the vibes from me and Milo xxxxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a rather sad update.
Tiny has still not been eating as well as he should and has lost more weight. He has now been referred to a specialist vet where he is being checked by CT scan and ultrasound. Possible blockage, possible liver shunt. There are other more worrying options too  His mum is currently waiting for a call back from the vet with a diagnosis.
Please keep Tiny in your thoughts


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> I have a rather sad update.
> Tiny has still not been eating as well as he should and has lost more weight. He has now been referred to a specialist vet where he is being checked by CT scan and ultrasound. Possible blockage, possible liver shunt. There are other more worrying options too  His mum is currently waiting for a call back from the vet with a diagnosis.
> Please keep Tiny in your thoughts


So sorry to hear that, how worrying.
Lots of love and prayers for Tiny .xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh poor little man what a worry 
Paws crossed for a good outcome from the scan ,sending lots of positive healing vibes to everyone x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Sending positive vibes and love to little Tiny xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Poor little Tiny Tim, hoping it’s one of the less worrying diagnosis that can be treated quickly.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Poor little boy! 
Paws and fingers crossed for Tiny.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Poor boy. Sending lots of positive vibes


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh goodness  sending all the positive vibes for Tiny xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh dear, what a shame. Lots of vibes for Baby Lambchop, lets hope and pray things will improve.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh bless little Tiny Tim, come on little man. Thinking of you and hoping you don't feel too poorly  Lots of love xx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Come on, little one! Your humans need you well...


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am sorry to hear this Lynn. You must be so worried. Sends lots of positive and healing vibes for Tiny Tim. Also big hugs for you. 

Viv xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Keeping everything crossed. Hannah


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts for Tiny Tim.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh dear no, poor Tiny Tim
Keeping everything crossed that whatever’s wrong can be treated.
Praying for healing of Tiny Tim 
Come on little man
Sending heaps of healing vibes his way.
Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Oh no, sorry to hear this Lynn. Topping up positive vibes and praying he recovers.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sending Healing and positives by the Truck load. xxxx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

xxxxxx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Lots of love and furry kisses from the Overlords


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh no Lynn.

I hope they can find out what's causing this and do something for him.

Everything crossed xxxxx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Lots of love to Tiny Tim xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Hope Tiny Tim feels better


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Waiting for more test results tomorrow but the news is not good. There is a high possiblity that this is FIP. I am devastated as is Tiny's mum


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Waiting for more test results tomorrow but the news is not good. There is a high possiblity that this is FIP. I am devastated as is Tiny's mum


Oh,thats dreadful. Lots more prayers and love.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh no poor baby. Everything crossed for him!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

lymorelynn said:


> Waiting for more test results tomorrow but the news is not good. There is a high possiblity that this is FIP. I am devastated as is Tiny's mum


Ah man, sorry to hear that. Awful news. Im still waiting for final bloods on Barney, hope he has better news


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh no Lynn  I'm so sorry to read that. I'm sure you are all gutted. So much love on the way, poor baby Tiny Tim xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

:-( oh I am so sorry :'(


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Good luck little one. Hoping for a better outcome


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh Lynn I am gutted for you - I wish everything in my heart that it's not.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh Lynn, so sorry to hear that


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I so hope it’s not FIP. 

He is in my thoughts x


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Ah man, sorry to hear that. Awful news. Im still waiting for final bloods on Barney, hope he has better news


Just realised the test I am waiting for is actually FIP


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh Lynn I’m so, so sorry.
You are all in my thoughts & prayers xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh Lynn, I am sorry  I’ve got everything crossed it’s not FIP xx


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

I hope it's not FIP.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So praying it isn't this.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Just realised the test I am waiting for is actually FIP


There is no test for FIP, only the corona virus.

Still hoping for good news for Tiny Tim Lynn xxxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am praying it’s not FIP. 

Viv xx


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm praying for Tiny Tim. He is in good hands and has youth on his side. Xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

lorilu said:


> There is no test for FIP, only the corona virus.
> 
> Still hoping for good news for Tiny Tim Lynn xxxx


Which causes FIP. He's having FeLV, FIV and Coronavirus (FIP) Antigen / Antibody. Just waiting for the latter now


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Just realised the test I am waiting for is actually FIP


I am so sorry and do hope there is a better diagnosis for Barney. The trouble with FIP is that it is only really diagnosed by its symptoms and while some tests will rule it out it can only be properly diagnosed post mortem  It really is the most horrible disease


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Which causes FIP.


Not exactly. Most cats have had exposure to the corona virus, and as it rarely mutates into FIP, a positive corona virus test is not an indication that a cat has, or will get, FIP. There is no way to predict if it will mutate or not. The only way to know for sure is a necropsy.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

So sorry for poor Tiny Tim, I do hope tomorrow brings something more positive to hang onto. You've been through so much recently my heart goes out to you xx


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Which causes FIP. He's having FeLV, FIV and Coronavirus (FIP) Antigen / Antibody. Just waiting for the latter now


The Corona virus is very common in cats but the vast majority do not go on to develop FIP. Every cat owner worries about FIP when cats get sick but most don't have it.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

lymorelynn said:


> I am so sorry and do hope there is a better diagnosis for Barney. The trouble with FIP is that it is only really diagnosed by its symptoms and while some tests will rule it out it can only be properly diagnosed post mortem  It really is the most horrible disease





lorilu said:


> Not exactly. Most cats have had exposure to the corona virus, and as it rarely mutates into FIP, a positive corona virus test is not an indication that a cat has, or will get, FIP. There is no way to predict if it will mutate or not. The only way to know for sure is a necropsy.





MissMiloKitty said:


> The Corona virus is very common in cats but the vast majority do not go on to develop FIP. Every cat owner worries about FIP when cats get sick but most don't have it.


Oh. Well thats a bit of a pointless test then isn't it. From what Ive read, diarrhoea is most likely with this but Barney has the opposite issue. Should find out tomorrow morning one way or another


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Oh. Well thats a bit of a pointless test then isn't it. From what Ive read, diarrhoea is most likely with this but Barney has the opposite issue. Should find out tomorrow morning one way or another


If the titre is low FIP is less likely. I don't think the test is pointless. Tiny has had no diarrhoea or vomiting, his main symptom has been his disinclination to eat but scans have shown he has an enlarged liver and spleen as well as fluid in his abdomen, leading the vet to believe it is FIP


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Oh. Well thats a bit of a pointless test then isn't it. From what Ive read, diarrhoea is most likely with this but Barney has the opposite issue. Should find out tomorrow morning one way or another


It's not pointless. He could test negative for the corona virus.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

lymorelynn said:


> If the titre is low FIP is less likely. I don't think the test is pointless. Tiny has had no diarrhoea or vomiting, his main symptom has been his disinclination to eat but scans have shown he has an enlarged liver and spleen as well as fluid in his abdomen, leading the vet to believe it is FIP





MissMiloKitty said:


> It's not pointless. He could test negative for the corona virus.


Ok thanks. I fear Im derailing this thread so will say no more to keep it on topic


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So very sorry Lynn  keeping everything crossed that it isn't as bad as feared.x


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I’m so sorry. Keeping everything crossed for Tiny Tim. Xx

And Barney too. Xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Have just woken up & my first thoughts are on Tiny Tim.
From what I’ve read on here over the last couple of years it’s a horrid disease & I feel so upset knowing a kitty might have it.
Praying it’s not FIP & that it’s something that can be treated.
My thoughts are with you Lynn, Tiny Tim, his mama & family xx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Joining into the hopes that it’s not FIP, fingers firmly crossed.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Praying it isn’t


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thinking of you today Lynn and Tiny Tim. Praying that he has something that can be treated. 

Viv xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I've had confirmation that Barney doesn't have caronavirus thankfully.

Still thinking of Tiny Tim


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Keeping everything crossed for Tiny Lynn. 
Vibes from me! xxx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

xxxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hoping for some good news soon


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Sending lots of hugs and best wishes for Tiny Tim XX


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hoping for the best for little Tim.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Just checking in for news
I’m so hoping for good news
Come on little man, please get better xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Really hoping for the best today xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I too am hoping for some better news.

FIP is so cruel. 

Hannah


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I’m only just reading this; I’m so sorry this is happening. Keeping everything crossed for Tiny Tim.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

His Mum has decided to bring him home without further invasive tests, which still might not give any clearer picture. He would otherwise have been staying in the veterinary hospital, in a cage, on a drip until Monday, which she did not want.
I am going to see them tomorrow so should have more news then but for now TIny is home


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Wishing everyone a good w/end and keeping everything crossed Monday brings some better news x


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Thinking of you, Tiny Tim and his family. Got all my fingers crossed for you all, hope that he has an uneventful weekend and able to get some comfort from being home with his family xx

Sending bucket loads of love and well wishes ur way from me and my 3 tank engine tats xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I do hope things improve for Tiny Tim, such a shame for his family having all this worry and you too Lynn.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Being home will bring him comfort.
Fingers firmly crossed it isn't fip.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Praying Tiny has a good weekend & there’s better news on Monday.
Come on little man please try & manage to eat, it will make you feel better.
Tiny Tim, his family & of course you Lynn are in my thoughts. Everything crossed that Tiny improves over the next few days.
Sending a truck load of healing vibes his way xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Everything crossed for him xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Tiny Tim. I'm glad you are going home to the loving arms of your family, thinking about you lots, with paws and fingers well and truly crossed. Thinking of you too, Lynn, all a bit much after Baby Lambchop too (hope all going okay with her) xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Totally agree with his mum bringing him home. He's only a baby and for him to be stuck in a cage full of tubes is just too heartbreaking. At home he can be warm and cuddled and loved in the environment he knows. Bless Tim, let's hope he can feel a bit better soon xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Any news on Tiny Tim today?


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Just checking in to see if there’s any news.
Did you go to see Tiny Tim today?
How is he?
I’m praying for a miracle, come on little man we are all wishing you to get better.
Topping up the healing vibes xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have had cuddles with Tiny - I spent 3 hours there this afternoon. He is very thin, has lost quite a bit of weight but his eyes are clear and bright, he ate a small amount a couple of times while I was there and he had a little play. He doesn't seem to be unhappy or in pain at all. He slept in the sunbeams and jumped up onto my lap too.
I discussed the issues with his mum and she has been given some alternatives but the specialist vet seems fixed on FIP . There was a small amount of fluid in his abdomen but not enough for the vet to aspirate to test. Apparently FIP can be diagnosed now by biopsy of major organs which needs to be done under anaesthetic but the vet would like him to gain a little weight before that. He wanted to fit a feeding tube to do this but that would also require anaesthesia and his mum isn't willing to put him through that at this stage. The specialist has not done a CoV titre, saying that the virus would have mutated so much that it wouldn't mean anything.His normal vet was surprised that FIP was even being considered as it wasn't something she was thinking of. It's very hard to know what to do for the best.
The amount the specialist quoted for fitting tube and biopsy was eye-watering but Tiny's own vet has agreed to do it for much less if necessary. 
As it stands Tiny is eating and is going for a second ultrasound on Monday to check a possible abnormality in his pancreas. It appeared darker on the first scan but blood test was okay. She is also waiting from some other pancreatic tests results to come back next Thursday or Friday. If she can keep Tiny eating the tube won't be needed and she will consider the biopsy if the pancreas tests are clear but doesn't want to put him through major surgery only to be told he has FIP or that the result isn't conclusive.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh bless Tiny Tim and his mummy. What a torrid time they must be having  I hope that the next raft of tests and scans show something that isn't FIP. Glad you got to go and see them today xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> I have had cuddles with Tiny - I spent 3 hours there this afternoon. He is very thin, has lost quite a bit of weight but his eyes are clear and bright, he ate a small amount a couple of times while I was there and he had a little play. He doesn't seem to be unhappy or in pain at all. He slept in the sunbeams and jumped up onto my lap too.
> I discussed the issues with his mum and she has been given some alternatives but the specialist vet seems fixed on FIP . There was a small amount of fluid in his abdomen but not enough for the vet to aspirate to test. Apparently FIP can be diagnosed now by biopsy of major organs which needs to be done under anaesthetic but the vet would like him to gain a little weight before that. He wanted to fit a feeding tube to do this but that would also require anaesthesia and his mum isn't willing to put him through that at this stage. The specialist has not done a CoV titre, saying that the virus would have mutated so much that it wouldn't mean anything.His normal vet was surprised that FIP was even being considered as it wasn't something she was thinking of. It's very hard to know what to do for the best.
> The amount the specialist quoted for fitting tube and biopsy was eye-watering but Tiny's own vet has agreed to do it for much less if necessary.
> As it stands Tiny is eating and is going for a second ultrasound on Monday to check a possible abnormality in his pancreas. It appeared darker on the first scan but blood test was okay. She is also waiting from some other pancreatic tests results to come back next Thursday or Friday. If she can keep Tiny eating the tube won't be needed and she will consider the biopsy if the pancreas tests are clear but doesn't want to put him through major surgery only to be told he has FIP or that the result isn't conclusive.


Thanks for the update. I do wonder though...is there really any point in putting him through all that for the biopsies? I suppose, in a way it would be useful to _rule out _FIP, but if he does have FIP, the outcome is the same no matter what, so why.....?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

lorilu said:


> Thanks for the update. I do wonder though...is there really any point in putting him through all that for the biopsies? I suppose, in a way it would be useful to _rule out _FIP, but if he does have FIP, the outcome is the same no matter what, so why.....?


I believe that is what she feels too.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry Tiny is having to go through all this and his poor Mum. You must be terribly worried and concerned love. Hoping for a good outcome. Keeping everything crossed still xxx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> I believe that is what she feels too.


It's slightly strange the vet didn't have FIP on their radar but the specialist does?

Hmm, I dunno. I guess sometimes the danger with specialisation is you don't often see "run of the mill", you're always looking for the proverbial zebras, etc.

I shall continue to send my optimistic vibes from here - hoping for no FIP and a strong weekend for Tiny Tim!


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

It's never lupus.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Quartermass said:


> It's never lupus.


Not been mentioned. I wasn't aware that cats could get that


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> Not been mentioned. I wasn't aware that cats could get that


I think it was a 'joke'? A reference to the TV show House...


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

In my shoes I think I would do the same and bring him home to familiar surroundings where he will feel happier.
Sending truck loads of positive vibes and E-hugs. Everything crossed Monday brings good news.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

SuboJvR said:


> I think it was a 'joke'? A reference to the TV show House...


Ahh. Sorry I lack a sense of humour where this is concerned.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Sending truck loads of PF vibes for Tiny Tim. I am still praying it’s not FIP. Give him a gentle hug from me please. 

Viv xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Topping up with some extra strong vibes for Tiny Tim xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

How heartbreakingly sad , sending lots of healing vibes to everyone .xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Still hoping for better news xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Another one that’s still hoping & praying it isn’t FIP & Tiny Tim recovers. 
I’m praying for a miracle, that whatever he has it can be treated.
You are all in my thoughts, so upsetting for everyone.
Come on little man please fight off whatever you have
Topping up the healing vibes xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

XXXXXXXX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hope the little one is doing well today xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Thinking of Tiny Tim & praying he’s doing better & managing to eat a bit.
Come on little fella, we are all thinking of you & sending heaps of healing vibes your way 
Thinking of you all Lynn xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Topping up the good vibes and hoping Tim is having a good weekend snoozywoozing in sunbeams and getting lots of cuddles and gentle play xxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Have you heard any news on how Tiny Tim’s been this weekend?
Thinking of him & all of you, praying it’s not FIP & whatever he has is treatable. 
It’s such a worrying time for you Lynn, what with baby girl lambchop & Tiny Tim, my thoughts are with you.
Sending healing vibes to Tim xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Sending more vibes for Tiny Tim and those who love him.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tiny has shown great improvement in his appetite this weekend - even asking for fish from his mummy's fish and chips this evening. We are keeping everything crossed that this is a turn around and whatever has been wrong it is not FIP


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh Tiny you keep on fighting!
I hope he got his share of the fish and chips!! Everything crossed that it isn’t FIP and that he is on the road to recovery


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Well done Tiny, hope your improvements continue x x


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I am hoping that this is the turnaround we’ve been hoping for.

Hannah


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning, hearing Tiny Tim has been eating & asking for food has made me so happy.
Keeping everything crossed for good news this morning from Tim’s vets.
I’m praying that whatever Tiny Tim has isn’t FIP & it’s something that’s treatable.
Going to keep checking in today
Topping up the healing vibes xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I missed that encouraging update lastnight ,Paws crossed Tiny Tim has turned the corner and is on his way to a full recovery.
Topping up the healing vibes to give him an extra boost x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tiny update: This morning he demanded his breakfast and wolfed down half a pouch in one go. So pleased to hear this from his mum this morning. She has cancelled the scan, doesn't want him sedated again unnecessarily and is waiting for the pancreas test result at the end of the week. 
I really cannot believe he can have FIP.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> Tiny update: This morning he demanded his breakfast and wolfed down half a pouch in one go. So pleased to hear this from his mum this morning. She has cancelled the scan, doesn't want him sedated again unnecessarily and is waiting for the pancreas test result at the end of the week.
> I really cannot believe he can have FIP.


Indeed - sounds like he's really bouncing back!

I work in oncology and so my mind immediately goes to 'cancer' whenever dodgy symptoms are mentioned with people: 100% of the patients we see have cancer, but it's easy to forget that some GPs can probably count on one hand the number of patients they meet with cancer in their careers. Hence specialists can tend to "see what they know" a bit more I think. Depending on what the specialist vet's specialism is, anyway!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So pleased its better news this morning


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Great news, hopefully he continues to improve.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Sounds positive, glad to hear


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

SuboJvR said:


> Depending on what the specialist vet's specialism is, anyway!


He's a gastroenterologist


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh such a wonderful update
Thank you Lynn for keeping us updated on Tiny Tim.
Good boy Tim, that’s it eat your food up.
Keeping everything crossed that he continues to improve & be back to being a bouncy, playful meezer xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Wonderful news. Topping up the vibes


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Great news! Surely if he had fip he’d be getting worse not better. Topping up the vibes xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Wonderful news, I'm delighted for you and his mum:Happy


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Yay, good news


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Wonderful news about Tiny Tim! I'm so pleased for him.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Love the story about the fish and chips and agree that surely if he had FIP he would be losing his appetite, not getting hungrier? Come on little chap get even better and I will buy you a whole haddock xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

His mum sent his initial blood results to a FIP support group and has been told that it should have been ruled out straight away.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow, that’s amazing to read. I hope that’s truly the case, that would be wonderful


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I am sat in scrolling as usual after just having a tea of fish n chips! Come on little chap x


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh come on little man. That’s fantastic news let’s hope he’s on the mend now.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

That’s brilliant news!!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

That’s fantastic news, I really hope that’s the case.
It’s been such a stressful time for you Lynn, I bet you’ve had little sleep with all the worrying 
I hope now Tiny Tim is demanding food & eating he’s now turned a corner & will continue to improve 
I’ll keep on sending those healing / eating vibes xx


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Fantastic news x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

What on earth is the specialist playing at then? Charging what are no doubt exhorbitant fees to give a wrong diagnosis and terrify everyone. I think I would be asking to see someone else. 

So glad to hear though xx


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

From what I've read about FIP, cats go downhill rapidly and the fact he's got a good appetite is such a great sign. Even cats with very minor conditions go off their food. X x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning Lynn, thinking of Tiny Tim & hoping he’s had a good night & wakes up demanding his breakfast 
I hope you all get a diagnosis soon & Tiny Tim continues to improve xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

That’s great news I hope he goes from strength to strength bringing him home was obviously the right thing to do xx


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

@lymorelynn Has Tiny Tim had steroids?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Great news! Hoping he now goes from strength to strength!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

lillytheunicorn said:


> @lymorelynn Has Tiny Tim had steroids?


No. His mum was given some for him but she wanted to see how he was first as she was told the steroids could give a temporary improvement if it was FIP. The only thing he has had was a 3 day course of Panacur in case it was a parasite (no symptoms of that at all)


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> No. His mum was given some for him but she wanted to see how he was first as she was told the steroids could give a temporary improvement if it was FIP. The only thing he has had was a 3 day course of Panacur in case it was a parasite (no symptoms of that at all)


That's good, I wondered if his improvements were due to steroids as that can give humans/cats a temporary boost. So he must clearly be feeling better.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased to hear he's doing well.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well I have just caught up with Tiny Tim’s troubles.

He is a little fighter isn’t he.

Sending all my love prayers and positive vibes.

Sending hugs to you too Lynn (()) x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Hi Lynn, have you heard any more updates on how Tiny Tim is getting on?
I pray he’s still eating well & getting back to his playful meezer self xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

His appetite is improving but he is being very fussy about his food. We're still waiting for the pancreas test results but I think FIP has been discounted by his slave if not by the gastro specialist, though he has revised his opinion from it being most likely to one option. His slave isn't prepared to put him through surgery just to find out, especially as he seems to be doing so much better than a week ago


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Keeping everything crossed for test results, that whatever/ if anything comes up is treatable & that he keeps on improving xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> His appetite is improving but he is being very fussy about his food.


This is very often an indication of nausea. Is he too little for cerenia I wonder?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Come on Tiny Tim.

Feline Friends Academy have a very recent free online webinar on infectious diseases which explains why they like to to do the biopsy on cats/kittens with FIP. The kittens are often very weak for undergoing the ops, but they like to do it so breeders know and for the benefit of other cats in the vicinity etc. The webinar explains it better, sos.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

How' Tiny Tim doing Lynn?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Still don't know the cause but he is putting weight back on. He is back to the cat only vet on Saturday so we will see where we go from there.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Still don't know the cause but he is putting weight back on. He is back to the cat only vet on Saturday so we will see where we go from there.


I was just thinking about Tiny Tim today and wondered whether there was any news.
I hope he is continuing to improve x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The vet yesterday was so impressed with his improvement that he is happy not to see him again until it's time for pom pom removal. Given his set back that may a little later than usual but Tiny was only about 300g lower than his expected weight so all looking good
His mum is off on holiday next week - she has a trusted cat/house sitter and I'm only 20 minutes drive away with consent to take him to the vet if necessary.
A couple of weeks ago I was thinking I might have to do that but now I doubt it and she should have a more relaxing holiday. If she hadn't have been taking her granddaughter to Disney world I think she would have cancelled the holiday. 
Thank you everyone for your continued good wishes and positive vibes for Tiny xx


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Pom pom removal is the nicest way I've ever heard it put.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> The vet yesterday was so impressed with his improvement that he is happy not to see him again until it's time for pom pom removal. Given his set back that may a little later than usual but Tiny was only about 300g lower than his expected weight so all looking good
> His mum is off on holiday next week - she has a trusted cat/house sitter and I'm only 20 minutes drive away with consent to take him to the vet if necessary.
> A couple of weeks ago I was thinking I might have to do that but now I doubt it and she should have a more relaxing holiday. If she hadn't have been taking her granddaughter to Disney world I think she would have cancelled the holiday.
> Thank you everyone for your continued good wishes and positive vibes for Tiny xx


Fantastic news,so pleased to read that TT is a lot better.
Gosh these little people in furry coats can be a worry x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Quartermass said:


> Pom pom removal is the nicest way I've ever heard it put.


Heheh that's what we called it too 

@lymorelynn - pleased to hear that tiny Tim is going from strength to strength


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

That’s good news .


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Wonderful news! I’m so glad for you all!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Fabulous news, onwards and upwards Tiny Tim aka super Tim


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

News couldn't be much better could it. I'm so pleased for you all.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's so good to hear, what a worry its been


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Fabulous news
Yay so happy. Good boy Tiny Tim xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So happy to read this  such a relief


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

So pleased to be reading this fantastic newsx


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Fantastic news!

Yep fluffy Pom poms in our house too


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased for you!!!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Great news


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks for the update, sounds nice and positive.

Hannah


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Yay! fab news!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Gosh what a rollercoaster!! I'm glad things seem to be on the up for Tim! Sending vibes for continued improvement


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Glad things are looking up for Tiny x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

After several very good days, sadly Tiny has stopped eating again. He is currently undergoing exploratory surgery to assess the problem 
His mum didn't feel it was fair to leave the decision to me or her cat sitter if he continued to go downhill while she was away.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh no... poor little mite... I do hope the route cause can be found.

Hannah


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh No Lynn! So sorry to hear this news, that really isn’t good that the poor little thing has to have surgery so soon he’s only a baby. 
Pray they get to see what the problem is. Has he had an ultrasound? 
Please keep us updated. Hugs xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh no ,so sorry to be reading this.
I have everything crossed that a simple problem will be found and that TT will soon be on his way to full health.
Sending lots of positive healing vibes to everyone xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh no, poor little mite, I do hope they are able to find the cause of it all & that it’s treatable 
Sending heaps of healing vibes his way xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh no  that’s such a shame after he’d been doing so well. Sending heaps & heaps of positive vibes for Tiny xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He is going home this evening and results of the tests should be back in a week. I'm not sure what has been done but biopsies have been taken I believe. His white cell count was raised and lymph nodes enlarged which could just be an infection.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Oh no, not another setback! Poor wee man, and after he was doing so well.
Loads of positive vibes heading his way for a rapid recovery.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Poor boy. Hope they do manage to find out what's wrong. Sending lots of supportive vibes


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh no!! Poor sweetheart, sending tonnes of positive vibes and hope for a speedy recovery. x


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Im very sorry to hear this @lymorelynn . I thought one of our cats was one the road to recovery


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so sorry to read Tiny is poorly again. Sending lots of healing and positive vibes for him and big hugs for you. 

Viv xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Such a shame when he appeared to be responding so much better


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh baby boy  Sending lots of love and paws well and truly crossed xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Poor little guy, I had so hoped he was well on the road to recovery. Really hope he can recover from this setback and get eating again xx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh no! I hope they find something that can be easily treated and poor little tiny and his mum can heal together. She must be going out of her mind with worry poor thing.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh no! Come on Tiny you can fight this x


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Poor boy, I’m so sorry to hear this. I hope it is just an infection that can be easily sorted.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Oh no! Hopefully they will get to the bottom of it and help him on his road to recovery. Sending lots of healing & positive vibes for Tiny Tim x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm gutted to hear this latest news . Desperately hoping that TT will recover from whatever the problem is. Sending hugs to the TT support team.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I’m sure the vets have been over everything, but is there any chance it’s his teeth/ gums? 3 of mine get flare ups with this, a high temp and white blood cells, makes them quiet and won’t eat.

I really hope Tim gets better. Xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Sending our best vibes, hope for the best x


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Sending lots of love and healing vibes with all the Easter bunnies to our Tiny Tim xxx


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Sending positive vibes for Tiny Tim. X x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Hi Lynn, just thinking of Tiny Tim & I’m praying he’s improving 
Sending him healing vibes xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

How is he doing Lynn?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He's doing well with the cat sitter. Eating, taking his medicine and being a good boy. I'm going to pop over and see them on Wednesday


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> He's doing well with the cat sitter. Eating, taking his medicine and being a good boy. I'm going to pop over and see them on Wednesday


Oh that is great news Lynn! Bless hopefully he will soon fully recover. Sending him gentle strokes. ❤


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Hi Lynn, I hope when you see Tiny Tim today he’s back to his playful self & is improving day by day
Sending heaps of healing vibes his way xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Hope you find Tiny Tim tip top today Lynn x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope he'll be doing better when you visit.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Please give Tiny Tim a gentle cuddle from me too. Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tiny is looking very well


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

OMG he is so gorgeous love the colour of his eyes lets hope he keeps doing so well


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww Tiny is. Looking very well!❤ I’m glad all is good and I bet you feel happier seeing him Lynn! xxx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

So glad to hear he's doing so well and hope it continues.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Aww I’m so happy to hear he’s doing well, hope he continues to improve 
Good boy Tiny, Handsome little fella xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Not so tiny now is he, what a stunning boy he is. Glad he seems brighter x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Glad he is doing so well.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Glad to see the handsome little fella looking so well - long may it continue!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Pleased to see he has improved. He’s gorgeous!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Tiny is looking very well
> View attachment 401662
> View attachment 401663


Will you be told the test results tomorrow? Fingers and paws crossed here x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

TriTri said:


> Will you be told the test results tomorrow? Fingers and paws crossed here x


I haven't heard the test results but with Tiny's mum being away she may not have had chance to send them. I am hoping that it is a case of no news is good news and that she would have let me know if there was anything serious. I am in touch with her and her cat sitter everyday and all seems to be going well.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> I haven't heard the test results but with Tiny's mum being away she may not have had chance to send them. I am hoping that it is a case of no news is good news and that she would have let me know if there was anything serious. I am in touch with her and her cat sitter everyday and all seems to be going well.


Thanks for the update. Pleased things appear to be going well and yes, let's hope no news is good news.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Everything still crossed all good! xxx


----------

